# Steroid induced hyperglycemia



## nicole.thorson (Oct 16, 2015)

For a subsequent inpatient date what seventh character would you use for steroid induced hyperglycemia- T38.0X5(?) ?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 16, 2015)

It will depend on whether the reaction is still being treated actively or if it is stable and the visit is surveillance


----------



## nicole.thorson (Oct 16, 2015)

In this instance it is being actively treated


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 16, 2015)

The 7th character remains an A as long as the condition, in this case hyperglycemia, is receiving active treatment.


----------

